# Best Shampoo for Dyed RED Hair?



## SonRisa (Jan 8, 2006)

My hair is dyed a reddish tone. Anyone have reccomendations for shampoo to maintain the color? I've been dying my hair red for about 8 years now and never used a specific product to maintain the color, but I know that it can turn a nasty orange after so many dyes from personal experience. Yuck! Never wanna go back to that again. Since my hair grew back in I've only dyed it maybe 8-9 times. So before it reaches the orangey point, anyone have any products they love?
TIA


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 8, 2006)

the radiant red stuff by john freida (sp) is pretty good


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 8, 2006)

Redken does a line of conditioner for colored hair that actually have a hint of dye to keep you color fesh, one of my clients uses the one for red hair and she loves it.
I personally love aveda color care shampoo and conditioners but I've only ever used the Blue Malva which is to keep blonde hair bright.


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Jan 8, 2006)

I'd try Matrix Color Smart!
I know people who SWEAR by it!


----------



## SonRisa (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_Redken does a line of conditioner for colored hair that actually have a hint of dye to keep you color fesh, one of my clients uses the one for red hair and she loves it.
I personally love aveda color care shampoo and conditioners but I've only ever used the Blue Malva which is to keep blonde hair bright._

 


Hmm, I get an Aveda discount. I'll have to utilize it when I go to update. Thanks!


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 8, 2006)

My hair is naturally red, but I'm always looking for non-dye ways to liven the color up. I'm guessing that the products I like would work well on dyed red hair as well. Anyway, I LOVE Aveda's color conditioners in Bixa and Madder Root. Bixa is so pretty. These conditioners deposit color and leave my hair so silky. I also really like Matrix Biolage Earth Tones - Red and Orange are wonderful.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Jan 8, 2006)

I have my hair dyed red for the last 13 years so I tried nearly everything on the market 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



for me color shampoos don't work so I use a mild shampoo from Revlon Professional (Post color shampoo) or Shaper Color Survivor from Sebastian. To "recharge" the red in my hair, so I don't have to dye it once a month, I use Revlons Nutri Color Care Cream in fire red (600) once a week. It's the only thing that works IMO, and I only have to redo my hair every two month. It's a kind of hair mask and dye in one and you only have to leave it for 5 min. My hair ist soft, shiny and most important: red again.  I couldn't find the english site so here's the german, at least you get a clue how the product looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.nutri-color-creme.de/


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 8, 2006)

My mom dyes her hair a red color, and she loves Pureology


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 9, 2006)

i know it sounds weird,but have you ever tried using a baby shampoo.i think that'd be the safest bet for you since it's so mild.i know some shampoos can wash the color out of your hair even though it says it's color safe.red is the hardest color to get out,but the fastest color to fade,which sucks cuz it can be so gorgeous.


----------



## Isis (Jan 9, 2006)

Pureology! I swear by it!
The life of my red color is up to 5-6 weeks now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And there's no orangy-nes or brassy-ness to it at all.


----------



## Julie (Jan 9, 2006)

I love Aveda Color Conserve Shampoo and Conditioner. Everytime I get my highlights done I use it for a week straight and then I use it once a week and I can go up to 2 monthes without touchups because the color is still so pretty. I will just have some outgrowth that needs to be retouched.


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 11, 2006)

Also, use a hot oil treatment in between colorings... that helps the color adhere to the hair better and will keep your hair (and color) vibrate, bright, shiny, and beautiful. 

I used to be "oh so punk rock" in high school, and so my ahir has literally been every color of the rainbow.  I had the best luck getting colors to stay when I used V05 hot oil treatments, but Queen Helene (from Sally's) in the big jar is cheaper and works just as well.  These treatments seriously extended the life of my colors at least 3 - 4 weeks.


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Feb 1, 2006)

I would HIGHLY recommend Artech shampoo in cherry bark or the other red one.I used it when I colored my hair red. It boosts your color and makes your hair really shiny. Their kiwi shine serum is great and smells yummy. I think you will love it...at least I hope you do or give it a try (=


----------



## user3 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isis* 
_Pureology! I swear by it!
The life of my red color is up to 5-6 weeks now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And there's no orangy-nes or brassy-ness to it at all._

 
My sylist swears by this stuff!

I use the stuff by Redken but she gave me nice samples of Pureology and if I could stop buying make I would get Pureology!!!


----------



## rjulie510 (Feb 1, 2006)

I am no longer red head, but I have had every shade of red hair in the past. The most important thing about shampoo is NOT to shampoo everyday. As long as it's a gentle one, it really doesn't matter what brand it is. Personally I like Aveda sap moss, shampure, TiGi bed head dumb blonde and Aquage color protecting shampoos. Condition well.

I'm surprised you're not using any color deposit shampoo or conditioner. I really prefer color deposit CONDITIONER because they deposit colors much better than color deposit shampoo. Stay away from ARTec color shampoo and moisturizer. While their color selection is huge, most red shades are too pink, and texture is too drying. Aveda makes good ones -Annatto, bixa and madder root. Or even better is their Personal blends conditioner. At Aveda stores, you can pick 2 colors and a scent to get a conditioner just right for you. You can also get matching shampoo. I would recommend using these 2-3 times a week Graham Webb color deposit shampoo and conditioner are also good, but these have been discontinued. If you can find it, Goldwell color glow treatment is great. I used to love stay red treatment.

That orange brassy tint can be fixed by using blue lavendar color deposit product once a week. Aveda blue malva is a good one, and A/G sterling silver and Clariol shimmerlights are also great.

HTH


----------



## anuy (Feb 2, 2006)

my best friend works at a hair salon... this what she said:

color despositing shampoo or conditioner.. think color wheel. if it starts to ger red, get a green color depositing shampoo. when hair turns yellow, get purple. and for when your hair turns orange.. which is your case.. get a blue one. use only 1 a week.. sometime 1 in 2 weeks or hair will turn grey. it's just a way of counteracting hair from changing shades. my blonde hair always turns orange so i use the blue one and my hair stays blonde. its awesome!!


----------



## michy_mimi (Feb 2, 2006)

I have red hair and I use the Aveda color enhancing shampoo.  It is made with madder root.  It actually helps to keep the dye in.  If you go to an Aveda salon, they can also make you a special mixed shampoo and conditioner to maintain.  I have yet to try this but I have a few friends that have and they swear by it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope this helps


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Feb 2, 2006)

Ummm I didn't find Artec shampoo/conditioner to be drying ,but then again I guess I have normal to oily fine hair so maybe that is the reason why??? And I colored my dark brown hair a dark merlot color so maybe that's why it didn't turn pinkish sooo if you have a true bright red color then I guess don't use it. I would second the Aveda they have great products My aunts a master stylist for a Aveda salon and does my hair frequently and I've liked the products she used on my hair(=I don't think I've tried their color depositing shampoo, but it seems to be a favorite...maybe I'll try it next.


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anuy* 
_my best friend works at a hair salon... this what she said:

color despositing shampoo or conditioner.. think color wheel. if it starts to ger red, get a green color depositing shampoo. when hair turns yellow, get purple. and for when your hair turns orange.. which is your case.. get a blue one. use only 1 a week.. sometime 1 in 2 weeks or hair will turn grey. it's just a way of counteracting hair from changing shades. my blonde hair always turns orange so i use the blue one and my hair stays blonde. its awesome!!_

 
Very cool! Thank you so much. I'm definately gonna look into this and when I go to update next week I'm getting the aveda color enhancing shampoo to maintain it


----------



## the~muse06 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Special Effects in Cherry Bomb.*

When I use to dye my hair red Special Effects in cherry bomb was my favorite. Its a really bright red that shows even without bleaching your hair. The great this about Special Effects is they also make shampoos that have the red pigments in the formula so it will actually make your hair more red. I am pretty sure that they still make the stuff, but if you have trouble finding it, try putting some red hair dye in your conditioner (the special effects hair dye, nothing that you would have to mix like Revlon or Hydrence). That way whatever color was washed out during shampooing you can fix it with the conditioner. Just make sure it is color safe conditioner. Herbal Essence I find works best. Give it a try. it worked for me!


----------



## lara (Feb 8, 2006)

I put a squirt of Wella Softtone mousse dye into my shampoo and lather up - it keeps my reds vibrant longer than just a colour-lock shampoo.


----------



## Jenn L. (Feb 19, 2006)

I use the ARTec shampoo/conditioner in red clover.  I have thick oily hair that is layered.  Maybe thats why I haven't had any probs with it being too drying on my hair.  I also use the Redkin anti snap leave in conditioner on my hair.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 22, 2006)

I use Garnier Color/Perm Shampoo but I condition with Biosilk Tone/Shine in Red Auburn.  It's a Color depositing conditioner, and its awesome.  You can even use it on hair that's not dyed.


----------



## michitk (Feb 23, 2006)

aveda color conserve shamp and conditioner or their madder root line (which is a color depositing shamp and cond)


----------



## GuessGrrL9 (Feb 24, 2006)

The whole Lanza Color Care line works wonders. It extends haircolor up to 107% and since reds fade the quickest it is great for red heads. I work in a salon that uses redken products and one of our girls would go red and after using Redken Color Extend she would be orange in a week or two easily. Now she uses the Lanza and her color stays a lot longer.


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

Aveda!


----------



## wiffa (Mar 7, 2006)

*Tressa Fluid Fire*

Kinda late to reply, but I love Tressa's Fluid fire I color mine way dark red and it helps a lot to maintain and boost the red. 
hth!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_My hair is dyed a reddish tone. Anyone have reccomendations for shampoo to maintain the color? I've been dying my hair red for about 8 years now and never used a specific product to maintain the color, but I know that it can turn a nasty orange after so many dyes from personal experience. Yuck! Never wanna go back to that again. Since my hair grew back in I've only dyed it maybe 8-9 times. So before it reaches the orangey point, anyone have any products they love?
TIA_


----------



## Kevanda (Sep 3, 2018)

I apologize for bump this old thread, but I would like to share my experience in this matter, since when I was looking for good advice on this topic for myself

I had vibrant red hair for over two years and honestly tried every product under the sun! Red hair is high maintenance but looks amazing so it's worth it. 

This is what I used to use:
- PPS Violet Redzz Shampoo (every day shampoo) This was my favourite shampoo, it's a really vibrant, bright red & deposits colour really well without weighing the hair down like other colour depositing products. The range also has another colour 'Copper Redz'.

- Redken Colour Extend (moisturizer) Best Hair Moisturizer of 2018 - Buyer’s Guide and Review I searched high and low for a good colour deposit conditioner, but there were none I really liked as much as the Redken range so in the end I used this conditioner & added a bit of Fudge Cherry Bomb.

- Vitality Espresso Red Colour (treatment) I LOVE this treatment, it adds so much colour and shine to your hair. The only downfall is it smells quite bad and is also very strong so stains your hands/nails so best to wear gloves (at least you know it works hehe)


----------

